# snorting



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

My Taz has a problem with weizing and snorting. we had the vet check it out and he said it was normal that chis do this cause of their short snouts. Does anyone elses chihuahuas do this and is it really normal.( he mainly does it when he is eating)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

beenie makes pig noises.. he also snores..
he usually makes no noise while eating but he ALWAYS coughs after having some water..
he doesn't have a really short snout but he does snort a lot


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

kenchi said:


> My Taz has a problem with weizing and snorting. we had the vet check it out and he said it was normal that chis do this cause of their short snouts. Does anyone elses chihuahuas do this and is it really normal.( he mainly does it when he is eating)


both of mine snort when they're excited usually if you calm them down and make them swallow they stop. both of mine have relatively short snouts


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine has a short snout and only snorts when he is excited or is dashing into his crate following some illegal activity that he knows he shouldn't have been involved in. It occured more when he was younger so age may play a small role in this as well.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie has episodes of reverse sneezing every day... it is common in apple head chis with shorter snouts.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup, Max is an apple head with a short snout, and he's a big snorter, lol!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey doesn't do it at all, but Jax grunts and snorts and such ALL the time. My Vet said he was fine though, so I don't worry. I call him my little pig. LOL! You can't touch him without hearing all those noises. :lol:


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

My tiny chi DEEDEE quacks like a duck and some nights she snores louder than hubby :shock:


----------



## LadyUnicorn (Feb 20, 2005)

My girls snort and make all kinds of sounds and noises all the time. They also have allergies and gooey kinda stuff in their eyes. I have always thought it was because the had allergies like mine. I guess it's just chis.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

normal reverse sneezing very common with chis and other short/small muzzled breed,
least they dont have the squished noses, bracheotraphic breeds like pugs and english bulldogs grunt CONSTANTLY lol, and snore sooo bad, least with the reverse sneezing if i make them swallow they stop...lol dont think i could deal with it constantly lol.

but yeah vixie has "episodes" about twice a day, uually when shes very excited, however shes also learnt to recreate the sound when she wants attention because my mother woudl pick her up and baby her whenever she did it...shes a smart little girl.
dodger however it happens much less with, once in a while if he drinks too fast or gotten himself extreemy excited...
dodger does have a slightly longer muzzle han vixie though.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

foxywench said:


> normal reverse sneezing very common with chis and other short/small muzzled breed,
> least they dont have the squished noses, bracheotraphic breeds like pugs and english bulldogs grunt CONSTANTLY lol, and snore sooo bad, least with the reverse sneezing if i make them swallow they stop...lol dont think i could deal with it constantly lol.
> 
> but yeah vixie has "episodes" about twice a day, uually when shes very excited, however shes also learnt to recreate the sound when she wants attention because my mother woudl pick her up and baby her whenever she did it...shes a smart little girl.
> ...


 That is so true about pugs... I pug-sat for my brother the week before christmas. That thing snorted and grumbled and snored ALL the time... lol I think both weazle and I were glad when he went home... me so i didn't have to listen to the snoring, and weazle so he wasn't being used as Luigi's personal chew toy... lol.. However I love my little nephew... lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco has a super short snout & does it really bad & starts the backwards sneeze when he gets too excited. He also snores really loud sometimes :shock: Bella does the backwards sneeze when she gets too excited but she doesn't snore.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

foxywench said:


> but yeah vixie has "episodes" about twice a day, uually when shes very excited, however shes also learnt to recreate the sound when she wants attention because my mother woudl pick her up and baby her whenever she did it...shes a smart little girl.
> dodger however it happens much less with, once in a while if he drinks too fast or gotten himself extreemy excited...
> dodger does have a slightly longer muzzle han vixie though.


Poco does the same & I know he's faking becuase a treat will stop it :lol:


----------



## Luggy (Apr 21, 2005)

So glad this is 'normal'. The first time Brewster did it I thought he was choking as it was like he couldn't get a breath. Scared the hell out of me


----------



## Harrypautter1 (Jun 14, 2013)

tazruby said:


> My Taz has a problem with weizing and snorting. we had the vet check it out and he said it was normal that chis do this cause of their short snouts. Does anyone elses chihuahuas do this and is it really normal.( he mainly does it when he is eating)


Our chi snorts at bedtime when we snuggle him in bed. He gets so happy and comfortable that he snorts or hyperventilates for about five seconds. Vet says it is ok because he only does it at bedtime.


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Harley does this a couple times a day. When he starts, he will run over to me for me to massage his throat. That usually does the trick. It's very common for this to happen when I come home from work or when he is eating. I don't worry too much about it because the vet said it was normal.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus does this too, but she is more of a deer head with a longer snout.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

My Bella too snorts like a little piglet a lot of the time, I've nicknamed her Peppa (a pig cartoon character) she follows my little grandson around with her nose on the floor snuffling and snorting for a few dropped biscuit crumbs and she really sounds like one then  x


----------

